# chance of success with fet



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

hey all

i have a review appointment tomorrow after my 1st ivf failed two months ago.  I have 6 frosties which i believe they'll use before any more ivf tries.  Does anyone know what the chance off success is from a frostie compared to a fresh embreo from ivf?

hope you're all well

xx


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Gingerline,

I am no expert but from everything I read and understand the chances are roughly halved that of a fresh cycle.  It is a chance.  I am having my first FET later this month.  Good luck. 

xo


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

hey bearinmind

thanks for the info and good look to you too

xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there gingerline,


After my last FET last year with a Blast(its was a BFN)  we were not sure whether to go ahead with a frozen or fresh next so i had a chat with the embrolygist and asked her what she thought and she said she would give the FET the same percentage of it working as a fresh go as our embryos were blasts with the FET. Who knows but not had any success as yet!


Good luckxxxxOlivia


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi gingerline,

My clinic said that 25% of the babies born through IVF are from FETs but I wouldn't say that that meant that it has a 1 in 4 chance of working.  I guess it would mean that some women don't have any frosties, or they don't have FETs because their fresh cycle worked.

My neighbour has 2 kids, both to FETs so there is definitely hope.

I just had a failed fresh cycle so am onto FETs myself.

Best of luck 
xxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey

It actually depends on the stats of the patient individually - the avarge for it working are half that of fresh ivf but thats taking into account everyone in tx (some with worse probs and older than others ect)

We were told based on my age at time of collection ect that our chances were 35-40% compared to 40-50% fresh and yes...it worked first time for me

P


----------

